# My custom SL4 Pro



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

SL4 Pro Darth Maul edition. Finally got her built up. Can't wait to ride her tomorrow!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice! I think mine is still in a container ship in Asia. I ordered one back in December!


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Hang in there RC, it will be worth it!


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Still waiting on my from the bike shop. First they can't get the frame until May or June. Then when I cancel the order, they magically can find the frame, now we can't get the gruppo, brake calipers and wheels. About ready to s#$% can this entire deal if they can't get their collective act together.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow... she's a beaut. Congrats!!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Glad you got your sl4 when you did. My order was canceled last week. Specialized won't be manudacturing anymore raceblack sl4 frames in my size. I waited 4 months. Disappointed with Specialized's new method of doing business. Spoke to a rep at Sea Otter. He said once you see the frame you like, place an order right away.

Lbs located a 2012 raceblack sl3 expert full bike for me today, last two in the warehouse. It's not the sl4 but it is the color i wanted and a full bike for less than the frameset i ordered. It will do for now. I'll accessorize with s-works parts .


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet looking bike John!!! We need to ride soon. Haven't seen you guys in awhile.


----------



## jkompa (May 15, 2012)

Love the clean black look with subtle red not too busy.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

That thing is so sick!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

(Not meant to be a wise crack question)
What is custom about it? frame or geometry? the paint?

nice color scheme.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aclinjury said:


> (Not meant to be a wise crack question)
> *What is custom about it?* frame or geometry? the paint?
> 
> nice color scheme.


The build. AFAIK we can't buy it from Specialized as pictured.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

PJ hit it right on the head, thanks for all the compliments. The bike is a beast!


----------

